# Please don't repeat fake News



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy (and others like him) are making us (the collective us not me) look like idiots. This guy makes around 10K a week because people click on his stupid articles.



> My sites were picked up by Trump supporters all the time. I think Trump is in the White House because of me. His followers don't fact-check anything - they'll post everything, believe anything. His campaign manager posted my story about a protester getting paid $3,500 as fact. Like, I made that up. I posted a fake ad on Craigslist.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/11/17/facebook-fake-news-writer-i-think-donald-trump-is-in-the-white-house-because-of-me/

Always fact check through a couple websites.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure what's worse that he does it or is proud of his misleading bs lies.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

And whose to say he's not bs'ing about making stuff up?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He just may be a Liberal starting crap .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's say he is a major deceiver. He is full of himself if he thinks he is the reason Trump won. Too many other factors and major policy issues that made a decision of why pulling the lever for Trump was a bEther option than not voting or voting for the witch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its always been fakebook to me. No surprise here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Clinton News Network has been doing this for years and not slowing down at all.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Hate to sound tinfoil hat here but....

Twitter just banned the accounts of 100 alt-right personalities/bloggers. Word is facebook may do likewise.

The suspicion is the MSM didn't like the fact that alternative news sources online helped propel Trump to victory, while their hard core spin for Clinton ended up failing.

This could be part of that. I will say for the last 2-3 months I mainly rely on youtube independents for news, though I always look up the original news sources if it sounds questionable. The Russia situation is a perfect example, *only* independent news commentators were discussing it. There was really nothing about it at all in the MSM.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If Facebook and Twitter fell off the face of the earth tomorrow I would not notice in the least, nor would I care.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

This is one of the guys I watch for news and political commentary, Styxhexenhammer666.

He was fantastic on election night, not only did he predict a trump win but he was really on the ball when the state numbers started coming in, even to the point of saying "it should go Trump, the remaining counties historically vote Red etc..."

Much better than any MSM site. Anyway, here is his take on the MSM trying to squash independents online.


----------



## tabestmaker (Nov 18, 2016)

yeah facebook is fighting them hard and trying to ban them


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> If Facebook and Twitter fell off the face of the earth tomorrow I would not notice in the least, nor would I care.


I have never been on twitter or Facebook, I would not even know if they were gone.

I got sucked in by a "National Report" posting one time, felt like an ass, well asses do what asses are.

How about those two sites strip out the left wing lies that I am sure they permit, seeing they are part of the ant mentality.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have never been on twitter or Facebook, I would not even know if they were gone.
> 
> I got sucked in by a "National Report" posting one time, felt like an ass, well asses do what asses are.
> 
> How about those two sites strip out the left wing lies that I am sure they permit, seeing they are part of the ant mentality.


I envy the fact that you have the ability to communicate outside the internet/phone, that is your radios.

I have low end SW receivers but cannot transmit. Still that gives me a window outside the internet and MSM, and can get overseas news.

What does it take to get a basic setup?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I envy the fact that you have the ability to communicate outside the internet/phone, that is your radios.
> 
> I have low end SW receivers but cannot transmit. Still that gives me a window outside the internet and MSM, and can get overseas news.
> 
> What does it take to get a basic setup?


I have to ask two questions before giving you an answer.

Do you want two way communications or just monitoring broadcast?

If you want to transmit, short range or long or both?

Like guns, there are so many choices and the costs can go right up in the same way.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> If Facebook and Twitter fell off the face of the earth tomorrow I would not notice in the least, nor would I care.


A-man to that one


----------

